# Jeux et ipod nano 5ème génération



## Dave C. (15 Novembre 2009)

Salut a tous,

Hier j'ai eu mon iPod Nano et j'aimerais mettre des jeux dessus, donc je suis allé sur l'iTunes Store et je ne vois que des jeux pour iPod Touch et iPhone.

Donc ma question est : où trouver ces jeux pour l'Ipod Nano 5ème Génération ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## yt (27 Novembre 2009)

bonsoir 


même question pour moi , je ne trouve pas les jeux pour ipod nano :rose:


----------



## theanother (6 Décembre 2009)

Voir mon image!


----------



## donjon2008 (27 Décembre 2009)

Cool merci


----------



## fullmat56 (14 Septembre 2010)

bonjour, je voulais savoir si il n'existait pas des jeux gratuit pour l'ipod nano car je n'ai pas de compte itunes store et si oui ou pourrai je en trouver un ou deux car je n'aime pas trop les jeux basique de mon ipod en vous remerciant.


----------



## elie912 (4 Février 2011)

fullmat56 a dit:


> bonjour, je voulais savoir si il n'existait pas des jeux gratuit pour l'ipod nano car je n'ai pas de compte itunes store et si oui ou pourrai je en trouver un ou deux car je n'aime pas trop les jeux basique de mon ipod en vous remerciant.



Bonjour! C'est la meme chose pour moi, si qqn pouvait répondre, je ne trouve pas les jeux pour nano sur itunes et j'aimerais bien les trouver..   Merci!!!


----------



## Timekeeper (9 Février 2011)

J'avais cherché quand j'ai eu le miens, et je crois bien que, hélas, il n'existe pas de jeux gratuits pour le Nano.


----------



## elie912 (8 Mai 2011)

Merci quand meme =)


----------

